# Planning out a rig tuna trip- HELP!



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

So as stated in the title. We are planning our first rigs trip for tuna. Beer can, ram Powell, marlin. That area. We want to maximize our time as most do, and wanted to take any advice we can with us!

We enjoy doing a lot of jigging and will vertical jig quiet a bit as well as live and chunk bait back. 

We are hoping to get out there in the evening, spend one night at a rig, then get up the next day and fish it most of the day hard. 

We just wanna leave with some tuna in the box but mainly just have a game plan and execute it! Any advice you seasoned vets can offer will be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks so much,

Gulf Coast Nation 
Adam and Dylan


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

don't fish to close to the rig. bigger fish will be found away from the rig....... unless you want black fin, then fish in the lights under the rig...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Blackfin makes good chunk or snack. Go and learn, it's fun!


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks yall! We do hope to get some blackfin but will be sure to stay back from the rigs a bit when looking for our bigger guys! 

We are super excited to go out and learn!

I forgot to ad, is there a time of year that is best? Or is the goal mainly just good weather gap and blue water?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BeachinSharks said:


> Thanks yall! We do hope to get some blackfin but will be sure to stay back from the rigs a bit when looking for our bigger guys!
> 
> We are super excited to go out and learn!
> 
> I forgot to ad, is there a time of year that is best? Or is the goal mainly just good weather gap and blue water?



dosent matter what color the water is if the seas are rough, which makes the rigs unreachable....


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Of course! We are looking for the combo of good water and good weather! With the latter being the main priority


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim gave good advice about not getting to close to the rig. Sharks and cudas. I’ve had more luck with yellowfin at the spur personally than the close in rigs but they are definitely around.


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Heading out to the spur and motoring around till you start marking? We plan to chunk or live bait and vertical jig!


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Usually by 9/10pm, the BFT should start grouping up. Get enough to start a chunk line on the drift. Continue resetting and chuncking on the drift all night till sun up. Keep people jigging the whole time. If its fishy, lots of time we'll also catch YFT on the jig plus, you'll need BFT to keep the chunck lines. Don't get discouraged if you don't produce on the chunck right away. It's a mess, chuncking that is, but usually produces a YFT for use, eventually! About 30 min to an hour before sun up, get the riggers out and troll at day break. Good luck!


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Alright, follow up question!! 

When we get setup for the night, do yall use a long rope to tie off the rig? Or just drift? 

Do you shut the motors off? We have twins so maybe turn just one off and rotate them through the night?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

drift, I had twins as well. rotate between the 2. don't tie off to the rig... thats a bad idea...


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

I figured but wanted to ask. Do yall drift half a mile from the rig chunking then go back around and drift again? Or drift all night?


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Also ANOTHER question haha sorry I keep thinking of possible newby issues.

How many people on a 30ft boat would you want with chunking rods out? Do you limit it to 2 people? We will have 4-5 guys aboard. I know someone needs to be chunking every 30-50 seconds. And to staggered your chunking rods out but would 3 be too much? I do think we will wanna mess with 4 rods out. And also I know to stagger who brings theirs in too so you have all the baits staggered in the fall!

Thanks yall! Responses have been great! Very helpful


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Figure out the drift when you get to the rig and motor upstream 1/2 mile or more of the rig and chunk and try to more or less hold your boats position. That way the chunks float toward the rig and the fish will come to you.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

take someone thats been there before..... hint, hint...


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Realtor said:


> take someone thats been there before..... hint, hint...


This is the best answer...you'd be surprised at how much you learn by taking 1-2 guys who know what they're doing. Here in TX we jig, chunk, throw swimbaits (Halcos) and poppers. It's steady hard work all night long with many trips sometimes before you bring back some yellowfin. (we're limited on weather windows and rigs we can fish) One thing I learned from a captain who charters party boats, how to properly care for tuna...even blackfin. If you plan on eating blackfin, bleed it, brain it, let it cool down in an ice slurry and then put it on ice. It will taste MUCH better. Do the same for yellowfin.


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

The tuna will be up current... once the sun goes down jig close to the rig for blackfin. Go upcurrent off the rig a couple hundred yards and ride around a little bit to look for marks of yf. If you find marks drop a bomb down. Throw a couple chunks off as well. When chunking DO NOT over chunk. Over chunking will bring in the sharks. Throw 5 pieces off the boat and your line with it at the same time. Let A LOT of line out. More than you think. If you have an express chunk 2 people if you have a CC 3 maybe 4 maybe. But start with 3 to get comfortable. At sunrise, live bait, live bait, live bait. But if you plan on rig hopping troll a few deep divers around the rig 2-3 times and keep an eye on your machine. No marks=move on if you mark a bunch of fish live bait. Hope that helps.


----------

